# Diesel Particulate Filter



## winchester (May 6, 2006)

My 2007 Touareg V10 TDI needs its 80,000 mile service which includes replacing the Diesel Particulate Filter on driver's and passenger's side costing $1555 plus $100 each core charges. Would it be better to let them go bad before replacing since it's so expensive? Please comment. Thanks, Winchester


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Diesel Particulate Filter (winchester)*

With all due respect to Al G. and his income (that trumps anything earned on Wall St.), just get rid of the damn things. You'll burn less fuel (compare 2004 V10 to 2006+ V10 mpg), and save a lot of money.


----------



## V10 FUN (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Diesel Particulate Filter (teutonicv10)*

The DPF "service" (replacement) is due at 120K miles not 80K. I am at 99K with my 2007 v10 and I haven't replaced them. In fact, I am seeking a bypass solution to remove them all together. The section of pipe is not the problem, it's my concern as to how the ECU will react in their absence.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Diesel Particulate Filter (V10 FUN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10 FUN* »_The DPF "service" (replacement) is due at 120K miles not 80K. I am at 99K with my 2007 v10 and I haven't replaced them. In fact, I am seeking a bypass solution to remove them all together. The section of pipe is not the problem, it's my concern as to how the ECU will react in their absence. 

Wouldn't you just need to find out what the output signal is for the sensors that are in the DPF or after the DPF, and then simulate that signal?


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Diesel Particulate Filter (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Wouldn't you just need to find out what the output signal is for the sensors that are in the DPF or after the DPF, and then simulate that signal? 

Might be easier to type than accomplish...
I'd tried for awhile to find someone to do that for the EGR on my TDI so I could disable EGR and avoid the dreaded TDI Intake Manifold clogging (combination of EGR soot + CCV oil vapors = nasty thick coating in the intake manifold that can build up over time and restrict air flow).
I even went so far as to ask O.CT about a custom tune to eliminate EGR and talked to some programmer in Germany. He told me he could do it, but that wasn't the right way and intake clogging wasn't a problem. I offered to send him 3 pounds goop I removed from my intake manifolds (2x on the V10) to disprove his belief about the existence of the intake manifold clogging problem. He declined both the offer of goop and to write a custom tune eliminating EGR. I'm not sure I could have actually gotten the goop past customs anyway (hazardous waste).


----------



## square head (Dec 8, 2003)

I have 50,000 miles on my V10 and have often thought about getting rid of the filters altogether.
Keep us posted!


----------



## V10 FUN (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Diesel Particulate Filter (spockcat)*

Spockcat, I think that would work? 
Maybe I am being a bit lazy in my approach, but I am planning on removing the filters and gutting them, leaving the sensors in place. 
My thoughts are the system with never indicate a reduced pressure/flow situation that would trigger a regeneration phase. 
Does anyone agree with this idea? 


_Modified by V10 FUN at 4:39 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Diesel Particulate Filter (V10 FUN)*

According to ETKA there is a differential pressure sensor on the DPF. So in theory you might be able to gut the DPF and get away with it. However, if the differential pressure (DP) sensor is looking for a specific DP range, then gutting it might make the DP read too low. If you could figure out what output the sensor produces (ie. a resistance value), then you should be able simulate it. 
There is also a temperature sensor both before and after the DPF. This might present more of an issue if the ECU is programmed to cause the DPF to burn off the particles after a specific period of time rather than just a signal from the DP sensor. The temperature sensors won't see the proper temperature increases if the DPF is gutted and thus will log a failure (or worse).


----------



## V10 FUN (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Diesel Particulate Filter (spockcat)*

It might be easier to just change out the 07 ECU's to an 04's and swap the DPF segments to straight pipes. 
However, I am certain that there is a "technology upgrade" to prevent this too.....










_Modified by V10 FUN at 8:52 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## vw117 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Diesel Particulate Filter (winchester)*

I was also curious about the particulate filter so I appreciate you posting this thread. Additionally, it is nice to see the miles people are racking up on their 2007 V10s.. I have 70K on mine and absolutely love the vehicle. It took me a solid 45K-50K to break it in.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Diesel Particulate Filter (teutonicv10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutonicv10* »_You'll burn less fuel (compare 2004 V10 to 2006+ V10 mpg), and save a lot of money.

When did the EPA change formulas for calculating F.E.?


----------



## teutonicv10 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Diesel Particulate Filter (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
When did the EPA change formulas for calculating F.E.?

2008. Has nothing to do with the lower numbers for the 2006. 
The 2006 V10 is not as efficient as the 2004 thanks to those filters.


----------



## winchester (May 6, 2006)

*Particulate filter replacement*

Hello again.

I have 115,000 miles on 07 V10 and engine light is on. Took to dealer and they indicated Particulate Filter replacement. They said have to remove engine to replace filter,total cost over $5,000 because of labor to move engine. What would be an alternative? Thanks for any suggestions.

Winchester


----------



## mexglx (Apr 22, 2003)

Im sure they will also change the headlight fluid at the same time.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

mexglx said:


> Im sure they will also change the headlight fluid at the same time.


You obviously know nothing about the V10TDI. It does require removal of the motor to do some maintenance on it. Whether it is needed for the above mentioned service idk, but it does happen with that motor. There is no room to work on it while it is in the car. Some have tried and failed.


----------



## mexglx (Apr 22, 2003)

Yeti35 said:


> You obviously know nothing about the V10TDI. It does require removal of the motor to do some maintenance on it. Whether it is needed for the above mentioned service idk, but it does happen with that motor. There is no room to work on it while it is in the car. Some have tried and failed.


No sheiss sherlock, yes some things, like replacing the crank, require the engine removal. Saying that you don't know whether the engine requires removal for servicing the DPF in the same post you accuse me of not knowing anything about the V10 was a real troll comment Thank you for pointing out that you know nothing about the V10 either! As a territory manager for a diesel engine manufacturer, the DPF CAN BE cleaned on all the DPFs we make for our engines. The DPF will be after the turbo downpipe and DOC. I am sure the DPF can be cleaned and reused. Unless there are cracks with obvious soot leakage on the outlet, it should be able to be reused. 

What others that have information worth contributing can help with is determining if the dealer has a cleaning program. If not, take the DPF off, take it to your local Semi truck repair shop like Peterbilt or International, Cummins etc and see if they would clean it for you. Most charge about $350 to clean them. Also, do you need vag-com to reset ash or soot monitor or timer and run a manual regeneration? I'm sure there is a delta-p sensor that monitors the ash load or a simple timer like we and all the other diesel engine manufacturers use.

Since the Dpf is not engine mounted i doubt highly the engine needs to be removed in order to remove the DPF. So go ahead and take your Treg to the dealer and get your engine removed when its time for new wipers. Just don't accuse others of not knowing, when you don't know either.


----------

